# Ajax / Javascript Plugin für Eclipse



## TSH (11. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich bastle Java EE Applikationen in Eclipse auf Spring Basis. Jetzt möchte ich einige Ajax-Frameworks integrieren (DWR, YUI, Scriptaculous) und suche nach einer Möglichkeit, wie Eclipse mich unterstützen kann, z.B. durch Syntax-Highlighting oder Code Completion. Gibt es Plugins, die Ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## byte (11. Aug 2008)

Eclipse für JEE hat einen JS-Editor. Reicht das nicht?


----------

